# Problema al crear pcb en EAGLE



## PoNcHo!! (Abr 29, 2007)

wenas...

creo el circuito en el sch, lo paso al brd, y al pasarlo, la placa que voy a crear se encuentra en la pagina 15...

se que se puede pasar de alguna forma a la pagina 1 sin tener que mover componente por componente... es decir, luego de ya haber hecho la placa en esa pag...
pero no se como se hace...

si alguien puede darme una solucion...

Gracias...

EAGLE v4.03
EAGLE v4.11
EAGLE v4.16


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 29, 2007)

Lo que describes suena muy raro...
En el PCB no hay páginas. Debes crear un priyecto. Desde
el editor de esquemáticos se crea el PCB pulsando el botón
de PCB que está en la barra de herramientas. Si lo haces todo 
así nunca tendrás problemas.

Saludos


----------



## PoNcHo!! (Abr 29, 2007)

capo no es la primer placa que hago...
y se que esto pasa...
y no soy al unico al que le pasó...

por eso es que vengo a este foro a ver si alguien sabe como hacerlo...
no porque tenga pocos mensajes escritos aca, signifique no sepa nada...

weno, si alguien sabe como ayudarme, se lo agradeceria...
saludos...


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 30, 2007)

Pues hay que saber expresarse y no pretender que los demas deben 
adivinar lo que uno quiere decir. Creo deducir que tienes un problema
con un componente multipartes como un amplificador operacional o 
una compuerta multiple. Para eso existe el comando "invoke". En la
parte superior del EAGLE hay una linea de texto que sirve para introducir
comandos en modo texto. Si despues de apretar el boton del comando
"invoke" excribes el número que tiene el componente en la hoja y luego
la tecla "enter" o "retorno" del teclado, aparece el menú de los 
subcomponentes  del del integrado. También puedes escribir directamente
en la línea de comando "invoke U6", por ejemplo, y despues de apretar
"enter" aparece el menú para U6. Y por eso me escribe gente hasta de
Suecia, en ingles claro, por que no quieren leer el manual de Eagle que 
es gratuito también.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 30, 2007)

A ver PoNcHo!! ¿Será que te estás refiriendo a "LAYER 15"? Son las capas del dibujo y no páginas, como tú las llamas.
Realmente, ninguno de los CAD distribuye el PCB en páginas. Lo que sí hacen todos es definir cada parte del dibujo por separado para que sea manejable. Para Eagle: LAYER 1 - TOP - Pistas de cobre de la parte de arriba, lado de los componentes en PCB de doble cara. LAYER 16 - BOTTOM - Pistas de cobre de la parte de abajo, lado contrario de los componentes en PCB de doble cara.
Las capas restantes ( de la 1 a la 99 ) las usan para el resto de los dibujos: componentes, donas, letreros, máscara, etc...

Si lo que deseas es dibujar solo una cara del PCB (situarlo en el LAYER 1), cuando ordenes el autorouter, en el cuadro de diálogo correspondientes eliminas la cara que no desees, seleccionando la opción N/A, para ella. Lo correcto sería utilizar el LAYER 16.

El LAYER 15, según creo, está reservado par la versión PRO, con la cual se preden crear multi caras.

Espero haber adivinado.

Saludos y suerte: mcrven


----------



## PoNcHo!! (Abr 30, 2007)

nono... ninguna de las 2...

lo que me pasa es lo que aparece en la imagen...





si no se ve la imagen: http://quetepasoo.iespana.es/eagle.JPG

como dice ahi...
me va a imprimir 15 paginas...
y mas o menos en la 12 me va a imprimir la placa...

y yo necesito que sea en la primera...
(como cuando hago cualkier otro circuito)...

espero su respuesta...

*sé expresarme...
la gente no sabe entenderme...*


----------



## mcrven (Abr 30, 2007)

Mira PoNcHo!!, ya me doy cuenta de lo que te está ocurriendo pero, preferiría certificarlo con mayor precisión.

Envía el archivo de Eagle tal cual lo tienes, si no es un secreto, claro está.

En cuanto a tu espresión, nos dices:



> sé expresarme...
> la gente no sabe entenderme...



Sin animos de ofenderte pués, no es mi estilo y no creo que sea el estilo de los concurrentes del foro tampoco, voy a citar otro punto, pero del pimer mensaje:



> wenas...
> 
> creo el circuito en el sch, lo paso al brd, y al pasarlo, la placa que voy a crear se encuentra en la pagina 15...



Como te podrás dar cuenta, en ningún punto dices haber mandado a imprimir el archivo. Lo hiciste después de mi mensaje, cuando agregas el screen-shot.
Para la próxima, te sugiero te ubiques, antes de disparar tu mensaje, al otro lado de la cancha. Haz como si tú lo estás recibiendo y fíjate si lo endiendes, si está completo y bién detallado.

Espero que te puedas manejar con cierta fácilidad en el idioma "ENGLISH" y que abras tu Eagle. Una vez abierto, selecciona y abre tu proyecto (*.brd ó *.sch). Pulsa F1 para que aparezca la ayuda (Help). Abre las secciones "Generating Output/Printing/Printing a Drawing". Allí, leyendo con atención, podrás determinar lo que ocurre.

Cuando ordenas "print", en el cuadro de diálogo aparecen las casillas [Scale Factor] y [Page Limit], generalmente deberían estar en 1 y 0 respectivamente.

Si [Page Limit] = 0, no tendrá límite. O sea imprimirá cuantas páginas necesite y eso será de acuerdo al tamaño de la impresión que se le haya ordenado, bien sea definiendo un PCB muy grande (podría ser tu caso) o que se le haya asignado un [Scale Factor] (Factor de escala) muy grande.

Solución: Asignale dimensiones que puedan caber en la página o reduce el factor de escala.

Y... Practica con eso hasta que lo domines.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 30, 2007)

El problema entonces es la generación del arte final.
Utilicen el "CAM processor" y creen una salida a postscript,
o pongan visibles solo las capas que quieran, o fijense en el 
tamaño del papel y la escala en la impresion.
Sugiero emplear siempre el CAM processor. 

Saludos


----------



## awenzel (Nov 22, 2007)

Estimados,
En mi caso, aparte del eagle, uso "fineprint v5.4" (que es un programa, muy bueno, que instala una impresora virtual y ves antes como queda lo que vas a imprimir).
Cuando mando a imprimir el pcb desde el eagle a fineprint, en fineprint selecciono bypass y me imprime sin escalar.
Saludos.


----------



## NEO_VZLA (Ene 29, 2009)

Buenas, quisiera saber si existe la posibilidad de que una vez creado el .brd, el mismo pueda ser repetido varias veces en una misma hoja, sin tener que imprimirlo varias veces cambiandolo de lugar, muchas gracias.


----------



## eteenn (Sep 5, 2009)

quisiera tambien poder imprimir vario difujos en una hoja y a parte en negativo para poder usar pcb sensible a la luz


----------

